# 120Hz Monitor sinnvoll?



## Kaiboo1988 (8. November 2013)

Hi Leute will mir zu Weihnachten ein Geschenk machen und mir einen neuen tft kaufen.
Nun bin ich da auf die 120Hz Geschichte gestoßen.
Was sind da denn die VOR- und Nachteile eines 120Hz Bildschirms??


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. November 2013)

Der macht eigentlich nur dann Sinn, wenn du Spiele mit sehr hohen FPs zockst. Um Skyrim mit 30 FPs zu zocken, brauchst du keinen 120Hz-Monitor. 
Die sind dann eher für Shooter wie BF3 gedacht, wo es auf jedes Frame ankommt. 

Der Nachteil ist eben der Preis, der höher liegt.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. November 2013)

Kaiboo1988 schrieb:


> Hi Leute will mir zu Weihnachten ein Geschenk machen und mir einen neuen tft kaufen.
> Nun bin ich da auf die 120Hz Geschichte gestoßen.
> Was sind da denn die VOR- und Nachteile eines 120Hz Bildschirms??



Vorteile butterweiche Animationen und mausbewegungen, 3D kompatibel und bei benq sogar mit nur 1 ms Reaktionszeit. 
Nachteile nix ausser dem preis


----------



## timbo01 (8. November 2013)

Nachteil: Es gibt nur 120Hz Monitore mit TN-Panel. Das ist der Grund warum ich noch keinen hab...


----------



## andy91xx (8. November 2013)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Nachteil: Es gibt nur 120Hz Monitore mit TN-Panel. Das ist der Grund warum ich noch keinen hab...



Was ist ein TN-Panel?
Also so ein Bildschirm lohnt sich dann zB für Bf oder CoD ? Ich zocke sehr viel CoD und da würde es sich dann ja lohnen oder ?


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. November 2013)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Was ist ein TN-Panel?
> Also so ein Bildschirm lohnt sich dann zB für Bf oder CoD ? Ich zocke sehr viel CoD und da würde es sich dann ja lohnen oder ?


 
Nur wenn dein PC auch dazu in der Lage ist, das Spiel mit mehr als 60 FPs darzustellen. 

TN-Panel: Flüssigkristallanzeige



timbo01 schrieb:


> Nachteil: Es gibt nur 120Hz Monitore mit TN-Panel. Das ist der Grund warum ich noch keinen hab...


 
Naja, nicht ganz: http://geizhals.de/eizo-foris-fg2421-schwarz-fg2421-bk-a1024965.html


----------



## andy91xx (8. November 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nur wenn dein PC auch dazu in der Lage ist, das Spiel mit mehr als 60 FPs darzustellen.  TN-Panel: Flüssigkristallanzeige  Naja, nicht ganz: http://geizhals.de/eizo-foris-fg2421-schwarz-fg2421-bk-a1024965.html



Mein Pc 

I5 2500k
16 Gb
Gtx 680 Asus 

Ghosts läuft auf höchste Einstellungen mit 75-90 fps


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. November 2013)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Mein Pc
> 
> I5 2500k
> 16 Gb
> ...



Die kiste reicht dicke, kannst sogar locker COD in 3D damit spielen, außer ghosts. du kommst damit in cod auf ungefähr 200fps. Also lohnt sich da sogar das 3D Visionskit bei Interesse


----------



## Dedde (9. November 2013)

Ich habe schon 3 jahre solche Monitore und möchte nie wieder etwas anderes. Ich spiele sehr gern mp shooter und rennspiele. Da sind viele fps sehr von vorteil. Habe ihn mir auch wg 3d gaming gekauft. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.  Selbst wenn ein spiel "nur" 80-100fps schafft ist es ein mega unterschied


----------



## Softy (9. November 2013)

Das kann ich unterschreiben  Wenn Du mal auf einem 120Hz-Monitor gezockt hast, willst Du nie wieder was mit 60Hz (ist zumindest bei mir so ).

Diese hier wären z.B. emfpehlenswert: Produktvergleich ASUS VG248QE, 24", ASUS VG278HE, 27"

Oder mit 3D Vision 2-Kit inclusive: ASUS VG278HR, 27"

Nachteil bei einem 27" FullHD Schirm ist die geringere Pixeldichte. Das empfindet jeder anders und ist auch abhängig vom Sitzabstand. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Weiterer Nachteil ist die geringere Blickwinkelstabilität im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Paneln. Mich stört es nicht, weil ich beim Zocken frontal vor dem Monitor sitze, aber auch da hilft nur selbst mal testen.


----------



## Niklas434 (9. November 2013)

Zwar keine 120 hz aber 2 sek. Reaktionszeit und ein MVP Pannel. Wäre das eine alternative ? 

TERRA LCD/LED 2750W GREENLINE PLUS piano black - 68,6 cm LCD Displays - Terra Display - Terra IT Welt - Der große Onlineshop für alle Terra Produkte


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. November 2013)

Niklas434 schrieb:


> Zwar keine 120 hz aber 2 sek. Reaktionszeit und ein MVP Pannel. Wäre das eine alternative ?
> 
> TERRA LCD/LED 2750W GREENLINE PLUS piano black - 68,6 cm LCD Displays - Terra Display - Terra IT Welt - Der große Onlineshop für alle Terra Produkte



Meiner Meinung nach nicht, Reaktionszeit hat auch nix mit Bild Frequenz zu tun


----------



## andy91xx (9. November 2013)

Ich habe im Moment diesen Bildschirm hier:
Acer High Definition H274HLbmid, 27" (ET.HH4HE.012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welcher Bildschirm würde sich dann besser eignen mit 120hz und 1 ms für mp games?

Wie sieht es aus mit diesem Bildschrim?
BenQ XL2720T, 27" (9H.LA4LB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. November 2013)

Gamer schwören auf den benq xl2720t hab den auch,der hat aber wiederum nicht so tolle Farben wie ein Samsung oder Asus. Ich hab mich aber relativ schnell dran gewöhnt und finde den top


----------



## andy91xx (9. November 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Gamer schwören auf den benq xl2720t hab den auch,der hat aber wiederum nicht so tolle Farben wie ein Samsung oder Asus. Ich hab mich aber relativ schnell dran gewöhnt und finde den top


 
Werde Ich einen großen Unterscheid zu meinem jetzigen Bildschrim (oben verlinkt) merken falls Ich den benq xl2720t kaufen sollte?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. November 2013)

Ganz ehrlich wenn du von dir aus nicht scharf auf 120hz bist dann las sie dir auch nicht andrehen, denn was du nicht kennst wirst du auch nicht vermissen 
Spar dir die 5 scheine


----------

